# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  polish music

## vos

I was wondering of anyone here knows some good polish bands. Hopefully any band that is suggested to me has a nice website were you can listen to a couple of their songs and watch some clips.  ::

----------


## kamka

we were actually talking about Polish bands with Joanna in the Kult threat.
Anyway, it would be easier for me to suggest some bands if you actually said what sort of music you're mostly into. 
So far, I can recommend the bands I listen to, and that is Hey, Goya, Coma, Kombajn do zbierania kur po wioskach.
Another verrrry popular band in here now is Sistars, but I'm not really fond of it.  
As for the sites where you can download these, I don't think it'd be easy to find any like that. I'd suggest you some p2p software.
Although, if you wanted some videos, you could go to http://muzyka.interia.pl/teledyski/ there are various clips to watch, not only Polish artists though.

----------


## vos

Thanks Kamka for the link. Good site. As for the music i am into...
I am not really into anything. If i feel like listening to music i just tune in to mtv or something likethat.  ::   I do not really prefer anything. It depends on my mood mostly. 
I am already familiar with sistars. I visit their site now and then. I am not really fond of them either. I do like to listen to them now and then. By the way, were i live people also know this band. Mostly because of their latest clip: 'inspirations.'

----------


## kamka

oh, I didn't know sistars were going international  ::  niice.
Shame to admitt, but this loust Blog 27, or whatever the number is, is from Poland. Only they sing in English. 
Where are you from, btw? if it's ok for me to ask  ::

----------


## vos

Check my profile.  ::  I live in my own magical little country.  ::   
Yes, sistars is going international. Check their site on sistars.pl 
They now also have an english version and soon a french version of their site.

----------


## Slawnik

One of the most popular polish bands is Myslovotz. I have lots of their songs but unfortunally I don't know their web-site  ::   The band is really cool!!!

----------


## kamka

> Check my profile.  I live in my own magical little country.

 ah, little cheater, you edited it out!  ::  I was faster though, and I saw where you're from before you'd done that, nah, nah, nah :P  ::  
aye, how could I forget about Myslovitz. They're very popular here. I'd guess their website is www.myslovitz.pl, but I'm not sure. I could check it for you.

----------

